# Help ..please



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

*Hi everyone,

PLEASE I NEED YOUR HELP!!!!

is there such a disease with cockatiels that they have insects walking in their body OMGGGGGGGGGGGG

because few days ago i saw a white thing walking on my cockatiel feather and I 

thought" no am imagining things" but today i saw it for sure... its a white small thing and really disgusting AWWW

why would such an ugly thing appear in my sweet bird... what is this?????????????

Can i wash her with water and a little dettol so that this thing will die?*


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could be feather mites...but I don't know for sure. Hopefully someone who does can help soon.


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> It could be feather mites...but I don't know for sure. Hopefully someone who does can help soon.


ooo is this in all birds??? TT.TT


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

That is so disgusting! It makes me want to vomit! I hope that NEVER happens to Sunny!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It sounds like feather lice. I would suggest that you go to a vet, and have the vet examine the bird. if there is a problem with mites or lice they can prescribe the appropriate treatment.

Washing is Not going to remove the lice, and you don't want her to get chilled and have to use addional body reserve to stay warm, etc.


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

what cause these things to appear?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Lice are parasites that get food from their host, usually eating skin and other debris but in some species they drink blood or other fluids. The bugs are there to get a meal, and the technique for getting rid of them will depend on exactly what type of insect it is.

Please don't use Dettol on your bird because it is toxic and this could be very dangerous - see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dettol for more information.


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

tielfan said:


> Lice are parasites that get food from their host, usually eating skin and other debris but in some species they drink blood or other fluids. The bugs are there to get a meal, and the technique for getting rid of them will depend on exactly what type of insect it is.
> 
> Please don't use Dettol on your bird because it is toxic and this could be very dangerous - see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dettol for more information.


omg so they cause her bad things

thanks about the dettol info. i wont use it then

T^T so there is no other way other than taking her to a vet?


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

isnt there any other way than taking her to a vet? 

last time my male cockatiel died when i took him to a vet so -.-...

if someone knows any way to remove these things please help ..!!

am afraid of touching her now ....cuz these things might come to meee OMGGGGGGGG 

just imagining makes me sick omg so scary ...POOR BIRD


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

You can get bird Lice/mites spray from the pet shop it works for cage aswell as bird if that helps. I also just did a google for bird mites and there are lots of info and pics I can't figure out how to link the page but you just google bird mites. Hope this helps I'm itching like crazy now


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i wouldnt use pet shop junk. i had used it when i had baby starlings with mites. they died that night and i suspect the spray killed them and it was DESIGNED for use on birds. they all died of seizures. so do not use pet shop crap you risk harming your bird

go to the vet its the safest option


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Melgann said:


> You can get bird Lice/mites spray from the pet shop it works for cage aswell as bird if that helps. I also just did a google for bird mites and there are lots of info and pics I can't figure out how to link the page but you just google bird mites. Hope this helps I'm itching like crazy now


thank you very much *v* sorry you went through the trouble of searching


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

*you did see my warning right? a vet would be best because without a insect right in front of us to see we cannot garantee you its mites or lice and using a dangerous product on your bird can KILL you bird in HOURS before your eyes. a vet will confirm what it is and prescribe safe medication.*

do you realize how horrible it is to watch a living being die right in your hands knowing you could have prevented it? Knowing theres nothing you can do? you watch the pain in their eyes and watch the pain they are in.... is that worth risking crappy petstore pesticides that are only in the market for the money? let me tell you it is not. i couldnt get the proper product here so i settled for petstore spray. SIX birds died in less than 24 hours rather horribly and there was nothing i could have done. 
Think im harsh all you want a birds health and safety is at risk. 
i dont know if you just didnt see my warning by mistake or if you ignored it...


_bring your bird to the vet._ you were told this several times already.



am i in a bad mood? yes i am.


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Um dally chill i think she did see your warning and was just apologizing to me for search when it wasn't needed. I realize you have very strong opinions but you need to stop shooting people's ideas down like that it's a bit rude I actually know people who have used this kind of spray and haven't had a problem but you are right if she does not know what they are she should see a vet I was just giving her an alternative as they didn't want to go to the vet.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah and ive personally used the spray and watched 6 birds die right in front of me.

i only shoot down ideas if theres a safety risk involved which many of you shrug off and dont expect it to happen to you. call me rude if you like i dont care. im not here for you to agree with me or not. im hear to offer advice and the new members lately have been ignoring advice after advice from seniour members and im fed up as its like they dont even exist anymore. this forum, these new members are causing people to leave the forum as theyre fed up to. im not the only one who feels this way. 

ive pointed out a safety risk to you too which you ignored and said otherwise and i let that go because its not my problem. its happened to countless members that they shrug off warnings and then something happens and they come crying back to us wondering why... it makes me sad as theyre so easily preventable.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Melgann, its not that she's shooting down your idea its that she has had a horrible experience with store bought spray thinking it would help and it didn't. She's just warning her from her own experience. Really, the vet needs to see the bird to determine what it actually is and recommend what needs to be done.


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

You told me that I shouldn't have my cat and bird in the same room and I didn't agree with you and if up actually spent time in my household and saw how i make it work for us you would understand why neither the bird or cat could get hurt. And I gotta say as a new member your really making it hard to enjoy reading posts and giving an opinion or sharing anything when all you do is shoot down anything people say in a manner that makes others feel stupid and wonder why they bothered saying anything at all. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and you can't get upset because someone may have a different ideas or opinions to yours or try and make them feel inferior when you think your right. I realize you have experience and your point is always valid and appreciated but the way you go about giving your opinion can be down right rude, why would people stay on a forum when you talk to them like that?


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Melgann, its not that she's shooting down your idea its that she has had a horrible experience with store bought spray thinking it would help and it didn't. She's just warning her from her own experience. Really, the vet needs to see the bird to determine what it actually is and recommend what needs to be done.

And she did give her opinion and that's great but then had a rant when she thought her advice wasn't taken. It wasn't needed.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im not here to argue with you as i respect you wont listen. you have your cat and bird out together pretty much next to eachother... to me i can see how either could get hurt but thats not my problem

as said i dont care if you or others think im rude. thats your problem as im here to offer advice to those who want it and will listen. others can do what they want its not my problem if they dont take the advice if you dont like my posts i dont mind. i have enough to worry about. not caring about petty little things.

i only say things because ive known people things have happened to or have had it happen to me and because i care i dont want to see other suffer the same thing. so whether you see it as rude another member might see it as helpful and a life can be saved.

so hey thats fine think what you like as frankly i could care less. im here to help and im tired of people ignoring seniour members advice.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't think Dally was rude at all. The problem with pet store spray is that it kills birds. Maybe not your birds, or your friends birds, but that doesn't change the fact that it kills birds. Without a vet check, there's no telling if this bird is healthy enough to be treated with a harsh pesticide like store bought spray.

Dally doesn't want to see birds hurt; or people see their birds die. That's all.

(On the note about birds and cats; I thought my half blind, senile, arthritic cat was fine with my birds until she tried (and thankfully failed) to kill my budgie; after being around birds with no problems for most of her life. Cats are unpredictable predators. Just saying.)


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Think im harsh all you want a birds health and safety is at risk. 
i dont know if you just didnt see my warning by mistake or if you ignored it...


bring your bird to the vet. you were told this several times already.



am i in a bad mood? yes i am.

I'm sorry but you shouldn't speak to someone like this especially when they are going to take your advice I just think it's rude and no way to speak to someone. This is the last time I'll post anything on the forum


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you set thats the point i was trying to get across

melgann you are the one arguing and causing an issue when there was no need. i wasnt attacking you and then you go and jump down my throat. its your business if you leave.
and you continue to bash my post hours later when others post you also ignore them. you obviously keep missing my posts saying im not here to argue as you continue to try to instigate one each time you post. no one is making you leave but its your business if you do.

and to the OP this is not against you as said i dont know if you just missed the warning by mistake. i was just making sure you seen it before you went ahead and tried the spray so you knew what could happen. im sorry if it seemed otherwise


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

but you are right if she does not know what they are she should see a vet I was just giving her an alternative as they didn't want to go to the vet.

As I said in the very first post, I do see your point. no I'm not trying to instigate an argument although you don't see that, I really do feel strongly that you spoke in a manner that really wasn't called for. thank you for apologizing to the other person as that has been my point all along. I don't know who's posts I have ignored??


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Melgann said:


> I really do feel strongly that you spoke in a manner that really wasn't called for.


I agree with the others dallytsuka is only given out advice and i dont think she has been rude


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> *you did see my warning right? a vet would be best because without a insect right in front of us to see we cannot garantee you its mites or lice and using a dangerous product on your bird can KILL you bird in HOURS before your eyes. a vet will confirm what it is and prescribe safe medication.*
> 
> do you realize how horrible it is to watch a living being die right in your hands knowing you could have prevented it? Knowing theres nothing you can do? you watch the pain in their eyes and watch the pain they are in.... is that worth risking crappy petstore pesticides that are only in the market for the money? let me tell you it is not. i couldnt get the proper product here so i settled for petstore spray. SIX birds died in less than 24 hours rather horribly and there was nothing i could have done.
> Think im harsh all you want a birds health and safety is at risk.
> ...



well I didnt ignore your post ...the one i quoted was the last one i read and i dont know how...
sorry it was by mistake really...
i really didnt see your warning
and am shocked to see whats going on all around here just because i thought that spray thing was good and i dont remember saying i will use it i just thanked her thats all and if i thought (YES I WILL USE IT) thats because i didnt see your warning and i dont think they sell things like this here and i dont know where if there was a place for it .... and ok i will take my bird to a vet thanks very much for your advice and i appreciate that you are worried because you had such an experience before and it happened that you read my post while you are in a bad mood and you wrote all of this because you were thinking im ignoring you but REALLY I WASNT ...but really am not trying to ignore members advice i just thought that maybe there are people here who will know the solution right away and i was mistaken because it might be something else as you said .....
omg i dont know what to say more but its so jlgnhjkgfnh i mean its so ....its really bad to see people arguing all around because of me not replying ...sorry everyone and i was mistaken because i thought since the moment i signed here( people here know everything about cockatiels so with just telling them anything they will know the right thing and there is no need for a vet) sorry for thinking in such a stupid way and next time i will just take my bird directly to a vet if thats the right thing i should do...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Blooming.lady said:


> well I didnt ignore your post ...the one i quoted was the last one i read and i dont know how...
> sorry it was by mistake really...
> i really didnt see your warning
> and am shocked to see whats going on all around here just because i thought that spray thing was good and i dont remember saying i will use it i just thanked her thats all and if i thought (YES I WILL USE IT) thats because i didnt see your warning and i dont think they sell things like this here and i dont know where if there was a place for it .... and ok i will take my bird to a vet thanks very much for your advice and i appreciate that you are worried because you had such an experience before and it happened that you read my post while you are in a bad mood and you wrote all of this because you were thinking im ignoring you but REALLY I WASNT ...but really am not trying to ignore members advice i just thought that maybe there are people here who will know the solution right away and i was mistaken because it might be something else as you said .....
> omg i dont know what to say more but its so jlgnhjkgfnh i mean its so ....its really bad to see people arguing all around because of me not replying ...sorry everyone and i was mistaken because i thought since the moment i signed here( people here know everything about cockatiels so with just telling them anything they will know the right thing and there is no need for a vet) sorry for thinking in such a stupid way and next time i will just take my bird directly to a vet if thats the right thing i should do...


i hoped it was just a mistake 
no one here is mad at you no one thinks differently. its a good thing you asked. but if we dont know something for sure we suggest a vet as thats the best solution. we offer advice thats all we can do. a vet is still important as we arent vets. you are not stupid and there is no stupid way of thinking. asking is good but often either a vet is absolutely needed or we do not know how to help.
do not hesitate to ask. my post wasnt meant as an attack just more to make sure you seen as a lot of times lately new members have flat out ignored sound advice. i was just repeatng the warning in case you missed it but i did not mean harm by it. i am sorry if it seemed otherwise. the message was meant to be a bit harsh i will not lie. but it wasnt personal.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe mites appears becuse you have the cage outside, do you? If the lice/mites spray doesnt order, the only way for the saefty of your bird is go to the vet. If your male dead, go to a better vet. im sorry for your little tiel... ...and i cant help you by other way...


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> i hoped it was just a mistake
> no one here is mad at you no one thinks differently. its a good thing you asked. but if we dont know something for sure we suggest a vet as thats the best solution. we offer advice thats all we can do. a vet is still important as we arent vets. you are not stupid and there is no stupid way of thinking. asking is good but often either a vet is absolutely needed or we do not know how to help.
> do not hesitate to ask. my post wasnt meant as an attack just more to make sure you seen as a lot of times lately new members have flat out ignored sound advice. i was just repeatng the warning in case you missed it but i did not mean harm by it. i am sorry if it seemed otherwise. the message was meant to be a bit harsh i will not lie. but it wasnt personal.


 
thankss... its ok i understand what you mean 
its really cool your not mad ...TTvTT ok i will ask when i have something
and you seem in a good mood now ...


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Renye said:


> Maybe mites appears becuse you have the cage outside, do you? If the lice/mites spray doesnt order, the only way for the saefty of your bird is go to the vet. If your male dead, go to a better vet. im sorry for your little tiel... ...and i cant help you by other way...


no its not outside ...but in the petstore yes she was ...and i just noticed these things few days ago
thanks


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

I pass last night reading about illness in tiels. I didnt find anything about white bugs, but there are a kind of lice. The more dangerous is red--no--, then, the bllack ones--NO. The writer said that this lice are so difficult to kill. With powders, liquids, papers... I hope your tiel lice dont be that specimen, because the writer said that they kill your tiel slowly, sucking his/her blood...


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Renye said:


> I pass last night reading about illness in tiels. I didnt find anything about white bugs, but there are a kind of lice. The more dangerous is red--no--, then, the bllack ones--NO. The writer said that this lice are so difficult to kill. With powders, liquids, papers... I hope your tiel lice dont be that specimen, because the writer said that they kill your tiel slowly, sucking his/her blood...


o thanks very much for telling me ...and sorry you went through the trouble of searching for these white things

OMG This is so scary i never knew such things exist in birds aaand im not sure but i read that if the feather mites get into human they cause bad things but others say they die after hours so now i really cant get near my bird alot because i really dont want to have these things TT^TT so scary REALLY OMG
but thanks alot for telling me i will take it to avet as soon as i can ..
..What's the difference between (Mites...and lice) ?


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

They are synonymous. But mites is plural and can be mite--singular--, tha mean ONE mite. Lice is in singular, but means a group of mites.


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Renye said:


> They are synonymous. But mites is plural and can be mite--singular--, tha mean ONE mite. Lice is in singular, but means a group of mites.


Oh thanks


----------

